# Forgetting Sarah Marshall



## sakeido (Apr 19, 2008)

Just got home from seeing this. Fantastic movie, highly recommended, absolutely hilarious with just the right amount of sappiness to make it both an enjoyable date movie and an outstanding comedy at the same time.

My favorite line: "When life gives you lemons, just say "fuck the lemons" and bail. 

Paul Rudd is my hero.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2008)

Paul Rudd 

I have yet to see it.


----------



## budda (Apr 20, 2008)

that's a funny line. i wouldnt mind seeing this one


----------



## metalheadpunk (Apr 20, 2008)

this movie is VERY funny. all through the movie i was laughing at the hilarious dialog. sadly, as soon as i left the theater i forgot all the funny lines. definitely will be picking this one up on dvd


----------



## Naren (Apr 21, 2008)

Hm. I haven't seen that movie. Might have to check it out. 

Then there is that OTHER line.

When God gives you lemons, YOU FIND ANOTHER GOD.


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2008)

Christine and I checked it out last night. 

"I wonder if the carpet matches the pubes."


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 21, 2008)

Naren said:


> Hm. I haven't seen that movie. Might have to check it out.
> 
> Then there is that OTHER line.
> 
> When God gives you lemons, YOU FIND ANOTHER GOD.



I was just about to post that.

You attending National Powerthirst Day? It's May 12th.


----------



## Naren (Apr 21, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I was just about to post that.
> 
> You attending National Powerthirst Day? It's May 12th.



 Wish I could.


----------



## RiffRaff (Apr 23, 2008)

Saw the film last night and it was excellent.

I haven't laughed that hard in ages


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Hm. I haven't seen that movie. Might have to check it out.
> 
> Then there is that OTHER line.
> 
> When God gives you lemons, YOU FIND ANOTHER GOD.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## kristallin (Apr 23, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I was just about to post that.
> 
> You attending National Powerthirst Day? It's May 12th.



Will there be Kenyans?


----------



## Vegetta (May 3, 2008)

Are those happy tissues or sad tissues?


----------



## yellowv (May 16, 2008)

Saw it the other night with the fiance'. It was fuggin hilarious. The rock star guy was the best. Some of his lines were funny as shit. He was like a funny ass Captain Jack Sparrow. "I was going to listen to it, but um, I just went on living my life" , "take my eyes, not the shirt" , "Are we really going to let this happen?". Funny ass shit. Oh and Kristen Bell and Mila Kunis weren't bad to look at. I could have done without seeing that dudes junk like 3 or 4 times though.


----------

